# Silverline Rachmaninov - 5.1



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Received a recordings order today, which included the Silverline DualDisc issue of Rachmaninov's 3rd Symphony (+). Abravanel/Utah SO, original release the Vanguard LP VRS-1094. The two-sided disk has a remastered stereo version in Redbook CD on one side, and a DVD-Audio version in 5.1 surround sound on the other.

The recording is from 1961, which I think is before the LP Quad fad started. The notes for the Silverline release don't say anything about the Vanguard recording, and I don't know if the original was done using 35mm film (which Vanguard sometimes used), also don't know if the original was multi-tracked 5 or more ways.

The CD side has good balanced stereo sound, but not appreciably better than 35mm film could record. The DVD-Audio is certainly at least 4.1 surround (I don't use a center speaker - my Ohm Walsh mains do the center fill admirably), but the '.1' deep base is muddy and exaggerated.

I am wondering just how Silverline managed to get their 5.1 surround. Does anyone have info? Was the original master tape multi-channel, or did Silverline 'create' the surround channels?


----------

